# Library Spotlight - Infinite Woodwinds



## Cory Pelizzari (Sep 2, 2019)

Get it here: https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-woodwinds


----------



## I like music (Sep 2, 2019)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://www.aaronventure.com/infinite-woodwinds




How a spotlight should be done. Let us hear the instruments (to be fair, the dev also did the same thing). Nice work. Exxxxxcellent library. Never thought I'd get rid of my Berlins, but I have for now. Saved a shit load of RAM on my laptop.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for this review.
Would love to try a Demo. Even if it is just one instrument with 1 octave.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 2, 2019)

One of the first VST reviews I've found well done and useful. And I concur 100% about the usefulness of this library!


----------



## markleake (Nov 1, 2019)

Great review!

These woodwinds sound phenomenal in how articulate they are. The only thing is the flutes lack a bit of realism. And together they sound a bit too similar played, so they start to sound a bit odd. But yeah seems like this library is really solving some problems with existing libraries.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 19, 2020)

@Cory Pelizzari Any plans to update this review?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Oct 19, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @Cory Pelizzari Any plans to update this review?


Yeah I'll be making a video about the updated version.


----------

